# Features / How To's for the DirecTV Plus Recievers



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Earlier tonight I recieved a short list of features - how to's.

So I decided to slap together a document, so users can print them out.

Let me know what you think, and what we can add..

This *DOESN"T* replace the FAQ; This suppliments it.

FAQ can be found here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=56699


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Good work Earl. I din't realize there actually is a slo mo.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Geez, there's more info on that one page than the entire R15 manual. Way to go Earl!!!!


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Very nice Earl! Good supplement to the upcoming FAQ.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Well there goes your, "I'm no shill" claim:lol: 

I can hear him now. 

Really nice job Earl, and should be a real help for the newbies.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> Well there goes your, "I'm no shill" claim:lol:
> 
> I can hear him now.
> 
> Really nice job Earl, and should be a real help for the newbies.


:lol:

I saw the thread RIGHT after Earl posted it, I was so close to putting - Thats a good shill but decided not to.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Awesome......... Thanks! Now if DirecTv could only make it do more you'd have a booklet instead of a sheet.


----------



## ronw41 (Nov 17, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Earlier tonight I recieved a short list of features - how to's.
> 
> So I decided to slap together a document, so users can print them out.
> 
> ...


Thanks Earl. That will be a handy reference for me. 
I will keep it next to my remote.

Thanks again.

Ron


----------



## gimme5 (Jan 28, 2006)

Wow! there's slo mo? All this time i've been doing the frame by frame. I'll make sure to try that later. Thanks Earl!


----------



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

How about setting and managing SL's


----------



## SBartleby (May 17, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Geez, there's more info on that one page than the entire R15 manual. Way to go Earl!!!!


Actually, most of that info is on the page with the remote at the front of the manual... including slow motion.


----------



## Jim Reid (May 30, 2006)

a good start! nice work thanks!


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

I don't know whch thread this belongs in. By accident, I hit 30 sec slip when the R15 was paused, instead of coming out of pause first, and it worked.  So.. you don't have to hit pause twice when it's on the screensaver if you are going to slip it anyway.


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

Earl,

Thanks for all the hard work and posting. I’m switching from an HDVR2 to a R15 next week. I’m sure I can use some of the info.

Again, THANKS!

Joe


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm a noob here and to DTV. I'm getting hooked up on Wednesday, Sept. 20th with a R15 and will get an HD-DVR come tax season. This guide will be helpful with the whole 'learning the new system' period. Nice job Earl.

I'm a fed up Concast customer. I have had their digital service for 2.5 years and Noggin pixelates, tiles, goes black, and takes a year to load sometimes. My kids like Noggin and have learned the chorus to the song "CABLE SUCKS!!!". After 12 service calls I have a litany of reasons to fully cut the cord. 

They cannot provide HD in my area yet, but the people 15 miles away (South Bend) have it. Local commercials 'interrupting' programming, local comms being LOUD, paying more for less, and the picture is crap.

I am a former Dish customer. I had no complaints. Moving circumstances and having XM Radio's 'The Torch' on DTV is a HUGE plus to persuade me to DTV. I also have a friend that will benefit from a referral credit.

This may not have been the right thread to introduce myself, but here I am...


----------

